# Two Reworked Short Films From My YouTube Page



## KPurpleRainbow (Mar 9, 2009)

Here they are...they are actually re-edited versions of older videos I put on YouTube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BJLGU90NL0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELw7ra9gMiA&feature=channel_page


Hope you enjoy them! Thanks to Caps T.V. in Ventura for the additional editing!


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to those that checked them out...


----------

